

Mandatory software engineering license? - qompiler
http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/ncees-introduces-pe-exam-for-software-engineering/
Is this what the future will hold for software development?
======
Millennium
It's an open-book test, involving 80 multiple-choice questions in eight hours
and not a single line of code.

Seriously?

~~~
qompiler
I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry :/

